# Win8 RTM



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

"Microsoft calls Windows 8 complete, but concerns remain, say analysts" http://www.computerworld.com/s/arti...t_concerns_remain_say_analysts?taxonomyId=125


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I'm confused .. Will W8 replace W7 if I get a desktop without a touch screen ???
or should I get a new W7 computer soon ???


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I assume that after the Windows 8 official release the only new PCs for sale with Windows 7 pre-installed will be left over inventory. Just as happened with Vista after Windows 7 was released. Now, I could be wrong. Because of customer demand, especially business customers, you could still buy PCs with XP pre-installed long after Vista was released.

While I would not spend $40 or $15 or $0.01 to "upgrade" to Windows 8, I am convinced that I can probably live with it when I get a computer with it--see this thread for some ideas.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

I am wondering if a touchscreen monitor such as this would be supported by Win8 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824016156 If not then I won't be doing a Win 8 Upgrade on my desktop computer.


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

A touch screen for a desktop or even a laptop seems like a lot of work for nothing. I have not been impressed with using the mouse with Win 8 either. So for the first time since Windows 3.1 I won't be upgrading until I have to.
I'm retired now, but I can't imagine doing office computing with a touch screen.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

I am waiting to see if RTM shows up in my limited MSDN account.
August 15 for MSDN accounts.
It has 10 keys for the preview.
I may run it on my HTPC as I autostart media center anyway.
Think I'll stick with windows 7 on my main computer.
The hardware accelerated everything might be helpful on an HTPC.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> A touch screen for a desktop or even a laptop seems like a lot of work for nothing.


My thoughts also, until I tried it. I have a 10" tablet with touch screen and Windows 7, and often use it as a netbook (with included keyboard dock). It turns out that once you get a little used to "touch" instead of "click" there are a lot of things that are easier to move your hand and touch (or swipe) than to move a mouse pointer and click. There are also a number of things that are nearly impossible with touch.

I think that a laptop with a 15" touchscreen would be very attractive. That allows using a keyboard and mouse or touchpad when appropriate, and touch and swipe when appropriate.

With a touch screen only I find it difficult to do three things (that I commonly do) with Windows 7. Unfortunately Windows 8 only partially alleviates one of these.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

I won't even attempt to run 8 on a desktop with a touch screen. Seems ridiculous. I ran the pre-release with a normal Start Menu and I'm hoping that will make it usable. But it will get installed the first time on an external just as the pre-release was so I can decide whether to upgrade. 

The tablet will be one that was designed for 8 and comes with 8.


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

I have to clean my monitor enough now lol.


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

With RTM on a tablet... you have to swipe a certain way to get to the desktop / metro... because a button was too confusing. Its better with a tablet, but still not impressive.

*Noyb* I want you and everyone to keep this in mind. When Windows 7 came out, vista disappeared out of inventory instantly. You pretty much couldn't buy vista if you wanted to (some people actually preferred vista for some odd reason). XP OEMs pretty much ran out about the time Win7 came out - but didn't prevent ThinkPad and other business from still installing Windows XP.

Considering how MUCH microsoft is shoving metro down our throats (ahem) - I mean "Windows 8 style user interface" or simply "windows 8" - which is now the official idiotic name. I'm betting Win7 will be gone very quickly. Already, some are buying spare copies, screaming about going to Linux and Mac.

Other things MS is doing:
1 - ripped out all code for the Start Menu/button (no hack to re-activate) Why?
2 - ripped out the code to allows you to go from log-in directory to the desktop... this is from RTM, not the preview versions.... gee, they really want you using Metro, huh?
3 - ripped out metro... the UI style is now metrolized... its quite ugly.
4 - No longer selling OEM versions to general public... supposed to be a 5-pack only. (highly rumored).

I've already decided to migrate to LinuxMint. It won't be this year... but my Win8 test notebook will soon change to my LinuxMint notebook to get my feet wet. I've already tried it out on my previous Win8 desktop test system... and Linux is more comfortable than Win8... and the price is better than Microsofts. $0.

I would never ever ever ever install windows8 on any of my computers. I did it with vista without missing a thing... I was prepared to use XP well past 2015. Other than a legacy gaming Windows PC, my computers should be on Linux before 2014. I'll buy a PS3 or PS4 for games and be done with Microsoft.


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

> I would never ever ever ever install windows8 on any of my computers. I did it with vista without missing a thing... I was prepared to use XP well past 2015. Other than a legacy gaming Windows PC, my computers should be on Linux before 2014. I'll buy a PS3 or PS4 for games and be done with Microsoft


I would hate to give up gaming, but if I have to game with a game pad. I quit..
Also, there would be no fun in building a high end, fast system.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

The comments in this thread lead me to believe, in some cases, that they are hackneyed from very early, similar, posts in other forums. Terry's observation: " _*That allows using a keyboard and mouse or touchpad when appropriate, and touch and swipe when appropriate*_." is correct, and worth emphasis.

Microsoft have not abandoned the desktop. They have made no secret that Windows 8 has been reorientated for tablets. etc. But they have kept the desktop user in mind. It does not require any user "to swipe a certain way" to get there. A click on the desktop icon, or a touch on the Windows key does the job.
I seriously doubt that anyone uses the multitudinous functions which are available by default. In windows 7 and legacy OSs, these were mostly hidden in the start menu and functions such as the Control Panel, or in separate folders. 
By careful elimination of those you do not use frequently, in the new graphical menu, you are presented with a more reasonable display. (I have ten icons, currently, on my (previously named) Metro, and am comfortable with that. The remainder, not unlike the earlier OSs, are available at a right click on the Metro screen - All Apps:
After using an App, and closing it, you are returned to the legacy desktop. But, the start menu has not gone. Instead of that old, and pure eye candy, globe, a click in the bottom left corner brings me back to my, now, graphical, (Metro) start menu. In Windows 7 it needed a click of the globe, a further click on All programs, and then I was finally able to select my required program.
If, however, users continue to wish for the old menu, there are several third party alternatives. The rumour that Microsoft have blocked these in the RTM is untrue. Those that do not work, need a little rewriting - which I am sure will come very quickly. Meanwhile, most users will be satisfied by installing the "Classic" menu. It is totally customisable and can be made to look almost identical to the original Windows 7 menu. Further, it contains an option to bypass the "Metro" and go straight to the Desktop - *in the RTM.*

Regarding Compiler's comments,
_*"3 - ripped out metro... the UI style is now metrolized... its quite ugly.
4 - No longer selling OEM versions to general public... supposed to be a 5-pack only. (highly rumored).
*_ 
Nothing to say on the first as I don't think I understand it?
The second: Well, perhaps this is a point of view. Yes, Microsoft are trying to make more money by closing some of the loopholes, such as, for example, loose ends in Technet subscriber usage, which has led to a great deal of "loose cannon " abuse, resulting in the excessive distribution of pirated copies. But I would suggest that the poster has a look at the definition of an OEM. Microsoft have merely closed another loophole, and made the use of an OEM work as it should have done in the past.

I am not a devoted Microsoft lover. I have been intensely critical of many of their presentations, on the Microsoft Technet pages. But I do feel that a lot of the repeated and copied criticism of Windows 8 is unjustified.
My final thought? I do feel that, after three years work, the performance improvements in Windows 8 are disappointing. But they are, at least in my case, enough to make me want to go forward and use it, when it becomes fully available. But as far as the "Metro" is concerned, and adding to what I have already stated. Yes. It is horrendously ugly. Hopefully MS will make it customisable? Ithink it must have been a lapse of imagination, or the designer was, at the time, smoking something!!

P.S. I felt a need to add to this already too long post !

I have seen, in many instances, an alternative of filling the desktop, or taskbar, with shortcut icons. Think on this. Is this an improvement over using the ready iconed, "Metro".
But my major criticism, if MS really want us to go for there new methods, is multi tasking. I am not heavily into graphics design, for example, but can see big problems, at least on a single screen, touch or not, if you wish to have several windows open at once.


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

Update: The 5-pack OEM pack issue is no longer a problem. MS will have/allow single user- BYO computer version... which is a gray area for windows 7.

#3 - Windows 8 desktop is ugly. Simple as that. Lots of empty dead blinding white areas. The nice look of Aero is gone. So Windows 8 desktop looks as bland as the operating systems of the 1980s.

@black-wolf : There is already pretty much little reason to build a high-end gaming rig... What $1500 to play 2-3 games that can actually make use of the hardware? PC games are ported from consoles, they don't look any better than the XBOX or PS3... so why bother? 

Those who want control of their computers, will need to go Linux. There is already word that Windows 8 will be the last, with future OS releases being strictly Metro. So again, why bother with an MS-OS?


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

Compiler - I quit gaming when I have to go to a console. I detest gamepads. 
I have used my daughter's Ipad, it is very nice $1200 toy.
Maybe PC gaming is going to die out completly, but the alternatives being offered are not for office work.


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

I don't care for gamepads too... but they are good for certain types of games. We are OLD... 

What $1200 toy? iPads are $400~800, depending on memory and 3G options.

PC gamin will never die out completely... just those top-end AAA titles (Halo 4, etc) are exclusive to consoles or cheap converts to PC.

I already told me son "I will never ever buy a microsoft xbox console, ever!" A Playstation 4... yes.


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

Keep in mind, in the console market - the publishers will sell about 100~1000 copies of a game for consoles to each PC sale.

Its business.


----------

